# R-15-100 Skipping during DVR playback



## zirkdog (Apr 23, 2008)

My DVR is 80-85% full and lately it has started skipping during playback of things I DVR'd months ago. The screen gets pixelated and it jumps ahead a few seconds. If I try to rewind, it still jumps over the same spots. These recordings worked fine before, but lately have stated to jump and skip. 

Is this a case of the hard drive getting full and not having a place to put stuff (like a defragmenting issue for PC's)?? It started as my DVR was appraoching approx. 15% capacity left (85% used).

Has anyone else had the same issue. I browsed over the last few months worth of threads and nothing jumped out at me.

thanks


----------



## zirkdog (Apr 23, 2008)

The skipping during playback never let up and I figured the days were numbered for my hard drive.

Last week my R15 took a nose dive to crapville. I was watching it fine, turned it off, and left the house. When i came back and tried to turn it on an hour or so later it would never boot up. The power light would never even come on. I tried the reset button, unplugginng it, etc., several times. 

I placed a call to Direct TV and the tech listended to my story and said he would ship a new unit to me. He didn't even try to have me repeat the usual reset stuff. I asked about charges and he said it was "free." Now I have a shipping charge for 19.95 on my account. Nothing is ever free. I figured i could expect that though after reading the boards here. I did get three months free of the movie channels though. Now it's time to refill my DVR.

Today (02/26/09) a brand new, made on 12/18/08, R22-100 showed up on my porch. The only catch is I'm in the middle of a move and have to wait for the tech to install a new dish at my new house across town. It's been a long week w/o dish and w/o internet at my new place.


----------

